# Material sources in NJ\PA?



## Brass_Machine

Having a heck of a time finding a scrap dealer in central Jersey area that has good prices. I am willing to drive to get to a decent one (such as Philly or north/south Jersey). Anyone have any suggestions for that area?

Eric


----------



## Cedge

Eric
With prices for scrap metals what they are today, you are not alone. Even my bargain basement suppliers have begun apologizing for the prices they are having to charge me. Luckily I stocked up pretty well on several materials about a year or so back. At the time, I wondered if I was making an expensive mistake, but I feel like a minor genius today...LOL. I talked to one of the scrap yard owners recently and he gave me very little hope of lower prices anytime in the foreseeable future.

Steve


----------



## rake60

Metals are always a safe investment.

I stole this somewhere, but can't remember where?

_If you had purchased $1000.00 of Nortel stock one year ago, it would now be worth $49.00.

With Enron, you would have $16.50 left of the original $1,000.00.

With WorldCom, you would have less than $5.00 left.

*BUT, if you had purchased $1,000.00 worth of beer one year ago, drank all the beer, 
then turned in the cans for the aluminum recycling price, you would have $54.00.*

Based on the above, current Milwaukee investment advice is to drink heavily and recycle._


----------



## Tin Falcon

Here is where I go


www.josephfazzioinc.com/


www.ordermetal.com/
Tin


----------



## Philjoe5

In the Lancaster county area there are many small machine shops. I use two to get aluminum and 1144 alloy (a free machining steel) cut offs and end pieces. Aluminum is going for about $3/lb and steel $0.50/lb. Often, if you are patient you can get aluminum off ebay for less than $2/lb.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## shred

Wow, the scrap yard here in TX sells AL scrap for $1.50/lb and steel for $0.50 a lb. Too bad they don't have much useful very often (they are annoying in that they put scrap steel they think people might want (typically sections of I-beam and u-channel) over to one side and refuse to let you wander the rest of the yard..)

Al, brass and copper are in a separate area in big boxes-- you can dig in them, but it's a time waster in most cases-- the copper is almost all trashed plumbing and wire and the brass is mostly old keys and similar small bits. The Al can be anything from old CPU heatsinks to plastic injection molds, but nearly no stock cut offs. Cast Iron nowhere to be seen


----------



## PolskiFran

If you are an avid flea marketer, you may be able to pick up some there. Especially if the flea market has vendors that are "garage cleaner-uppers" and "house cleaner-outters". I've purchaces soda cartons full of rods and flat stock at very reasonable prices.

Frank


----------



## tsvservice

Don't overlook yard sales; I visited one this summer after a friend called me and told me that there were some Starrett tools at the sale. I got there, didn't like his price, but asked what else he might be selling. He took me out to the garage and showed me a stack of aluminum and brass stock in the corner. I scored a piece of 5/8" dia brass about 5 feet long, a piece of 3/16" x 1-1/2" aluminum about 7 feet long, several hundred .035 steel wire pieces 2-3 feet long, some misc. angle and channel steel chunks, a nice tap and die set, all for about $20.00.


----------

